# How much proof of income do I need?



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi 
We will be moving over at the end of the summer (if all things go to plan). I know that the approximate amount needed as proof of income for residencia is 600 euros pp and/or 6000 euros pp in savings.
We will be moving to the Axarquia area and our local Ayuntiamento and police station is in Canillas de Aceituno. Does anyone from that area know the exact amount the authorities in the town ask for?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

LesleyL said:


> Hi
> We will be moving over at the end of the summer (if all things go to plan). I know that the approximate amount needed as proof of income for residencia is 600 euros pp and/or 6000 euros pp in savings.
> We will be moving to the Axarquia area and our local Ayuntiamento and police station is in Canillas de Aceituno. Does anyone from that area know the exact amount the authorities in the town ask for?
> Thanks for your help.


Don't take anything as gospel. What is accepted for one person may not be deemed sufficient for someone else a month or two later. The figures you have mentioned are about as accurate as it gets. Remember you need proof of healthcare to.


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for that Brocher. Yes - I am aware of the healthcare proof too. We will need to arrange for private healthcare for the time being.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Regardless of what is required, do make sure that you in fact do have sufficient to live on. I dont know how you spend or live, but my rough "rule of thumb" is whatever you spend in £s in the UK is what you're likely to spend in €s in Spain if that makes sense???!!

Jo xxx


----------



## promethian (May 10, 2014)

What happens if your proof of income is deemed insufficient?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

promethian said:


> What happens if your proof of income is deemed insufficient?


I guess they wont grant you residencia and more importantly, you wont have enough money to live on

Jo xxx


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you JoJo. The sums have been running around in my head for a very long time now and I am pretty confident we will have enough income to live on. We have never been ones for going out to the theatre a lot or concerts etc. and we are not very materialistic. Once we are out there we will not have a mortgage to pay as we do now, and we will only be running one vehicle - we run two at the moment. So all in all as I said - I think I have done my sums right.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LesleyL said:


> Thank you JoJo. The sums have been running around in my head for a very long time now and I am pretty confident we will have enough income to live on. We have never been ones for going out to the theatre a lot or concerts etc. and we are not very materialistic. Once we are out there we will not have a mortgage to pay as we do now, and we will only be running one vehicle - we run two at the moment. So all in all as I said - I think I have done my sums right.


I dont think there is a definitive figure, altho I've heard 600€ per person mentioned???? I think it depends on who you see, where you live, and if theres an "R" in the month lol - but maybe some others know???? Do you also need to have private healthcare - that has to be proven and can cost too???

Jo xxx


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

LesleyL said:


> Hi
> We will be moving over at the end of the summer (if all things go to plan). I know that the approximate amount needed as proof of income for residencia is 600 euros pp and/or 6000 euros pp in savings.
> We will be moving to the Axarquia area and our local Ayuntiamento and police station is in Canillas de Aceituno. Does anyone from that area know the exact amount the authorities in the town ask for?
> Thanks for your help.


You need to go to the police station in Torre del Mar to get registered. It is on the Avenida de Andalucia on the east side of town. There is ample street parking close by. Get there early, take a ticket and wait your turn. I have no idea how much anything is these days as we have been residents a long time.
By the way, all parking in Torre del Mar is free. Some car parks have a voluntary €1 charge which goes to the disabled community.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aron said:


> You need to go to the police station in Torre del Mar to get registered. It is on the Avenida de Andalucia on the east side of town. There is ample street parking close by. Get there early, take a ticket and wait your turn. I have no idea how much anything is these days as we have been residents a long time.
> By the way, all parking in Torre del Mar is free. Some car parks have a voluntary €1 charge which goes to the disabled community.


as far as I know it's still around 10€ to register as resident - maybe someone who's done it more recently that us can confirm?


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Aron. I didn't realise that we have to register in Torre del Mar.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> as far as I know it's still around 10€ to register as resident - maybe someone who's done it more recently that us can confirm?





Yes, €10.40 each, March 2013 - it hasn't changed in our area.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

LesleyL said:


> Thanks Aron. I didn't realise that we have to register in Torre del Mar.


Important to bear in mind, when you register, before getting your residents certificate, it has to be paid for at a bank. Just up the road and on the other side is a Cajamar bank. The queue can be quite long if you get there at the wrong time. Make sure you have filled everything out and signed for as necessary, otherwise you may have to fill it out and go to the back of the queue. We hadn't completed something and had to fill it out at the bank. However, there was a huge queue and everyone gestured us to go to the front of queue. They are lovely people.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

In some areas (not too sure if this will apply in your area), if proof of income is only via one source (eg wife's pension) and both husband and wife are applying for residencia, it is necessary to provide a copy of the marriage certificate translated into Spanish, to demonstrate spouse as a dependant.

It would therefore be a simpler process, if you can demonstrate the 600/pp is shown as separate income for each of you in your own right.


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Chica22, it would be difficult for us to show separate incomes as our income is totally from my husbands two government pensions. So I will endeavour to get our marriage cert translated into Spanish. Any ideas how I go about doing this?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LesleyL said:


> Chica22, it would be difficult for us to show separate incomes as our income is totally from my husbands two government pensions. So I will endeavour to get our marriage cert translated into Spanish. Any ideas how I go about doing this?


the best thing would be to get it apostilled, just before you come - that would usually be accepted - & legally should be


some offices are awkward though & want an official translation - the UKinSpain Consulate website has a list of official translators in Spain, if you find that you need it

any translations would have to be less than 3 months old to be accepted


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> the best thing would be to get it apostilled, just before you come - that would usually be accepted - & legally should be
> 
> 
> some offices are awkward though & want an official translation - the UKinSpain Consulate website has a list of official translators in Spain, if you find that you need it
> ...


Thanks so much. Don't know what I would have done without this forum!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

LesleyL said:


> Thanks for that Brocher. Yes - I am aware of the healthcare proof too. We will need to arrange for private healthcare for the time being.


Lesley, if you are looking for quotes for health insurance, I can recommend a Spanish company called Prevision Medica (they only cover Malaga province and part of Cordoba province). We've had a policy with them for almost 6 years, since our S1 cover ran out, and have found the service very good. Currently we pay €110 per month for the two of us.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Chica22 said:


> In some areas (not too sure if this will apply in your area), if proof of income is only via one source (eg wife's pension) and both husband and wife are applying for residencia, it is necessary to provide a copy of the marriage certificate translated into Spanish, to demonstrate spouse as a dependant.
> 
> It would therefore be a simpler process, if you can demonstrate the 600/pp is shown as separate income for each of you in your own right.



Each office seems to be very different. We asked what was required at ours - prior to our appointment.

I have the majority of our pension income. They were satisfied with the overall income from our joint Spanish statement.

We had insufficient photocopies.....of course !!....and my passport photo was joked about....

I kept quiet, whilst, the next booth was reverberating with the indignants, who wouldn't accept that they had got it wrong !

We have never been asked for a marriage certificate.


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Lynn, thanks for the health insurance recommendation - I will take a look at them.
Thanks also to Allie-P for the info.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

LesleyL said:


> Lynn, thanks for the health insurance recommendation - I will take a look at them.
> Thanks also to Allie-P for the info.


You are very welcome  I only ever post about my own experiences. I haven't been here long enough to give out any other advice !

I have just checked out my last year Residencia posts. We were required to show a combined monthly income of 1000€ and 5000€ in savings - which was verified by stamped Spanish bank statements.

On an added note, we recently changed our address in Spain & enquired about a COA on our Residencia card. We were advised that we needed to start from scratch - providing income/savings proof - plus a letter from our medical centre stating that, as OAP's, we were entitled to state health care.

Is this the norm for a Residencia COA ? The thought of going through all that again fills me with dread !! I would have thought that our new rental agreement plus revised Padron would have been sufficient.


----------



## caravan (May 18, 2014)

Oh dear... we thought we had covered everything before moving out to spain but we have just been reading this thread and now we are concerned about our proof of income! SO,,, the requirement is approx. 600euros pp per month and savings of 6,000. Our situation is that I have (as a pensioner) approx. 900 per month but my wife, who is not a pensioner, has no income. However, we do have considerably more savings than 6,000 each after an inheritance! And no mortgage. Does anyone know if this would still qualify as enough for our residency?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

caravan said:


> Oh dear... we thought we had covered everything before moving out to spain but we have just been reading this thread and now we are concerned about our proof of income! SO,,, the requirement is approx. 600euros pp per month and savings of 6,000. Our situation is that I have (as a pensioner) approx. 900 per month but my wife, who is not a pensioner, has no income. However, we do have considerably more savings than 6,000 each after an inheritance! And no mortgage. Does anyone know if this would still qualify as enough for our residency?


your pension will be accepted as sufficient income - don't worry about it! 

non-pensioners seem to have to prove a higher figure, but I've not yet heard of anyone with a UK state pension being refused

make sure that when you register you make it clear that your wife is your dependant & that you have an S1 each


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

caravan said:


> Oh dear... we thought we had covered everything before moving out to spain but we have just been reading this thread and now we are concerned about our proof of income! SO,,, the requirement is approx. 600euros pp per month and savings of 6,000. Our situation is that I have (as a pensioner) approx. 900 per month but my wife, who is not a pensioner, has no income. However, we do have considerably more savings than 6,000 each after an inheritance! And no mortgage. Does anyone know if this would still qualify as enough for our residency?


The amount for a couple would be around 1200 euros a month I guess so it would depend on the amount of the savings. Bear in mind that 1200 euros is only £1000.
Not sure but I think your wife would be entitled to free regional health care as you would qualify.
The situation regarding your lack of a mortgage would n't be of concern to the authorities.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> You are very welcome  I only ever post about my own experiences. I haven't been here long enough to give out any other advice !
> 
> I have just checked out my last year Residencia posts. We were required to show a combined monthly income of 1000€ and 5000€ in savings - which was verified by stamped Spanish bank statements.
> 
> ...


no, you are not supposed to have to prove income etc again

tbh, although you're _supposed _to change address on it, most people don't bother


----------



## caravan (May 18, 2014)

Oh thank you! I had just worried that with only one income (my state pension) we wouldn't qualify, even with the capital,which my wife will be using as her income!Thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> The amount for a couple would be around 1200 euros a month I guess so it would depend on the amount of the savings. Bear in mind that 1200 euros is only £1000.
> Not sure but I think your wife would be entitled to free regional health care as you would qualify.
> The situation regarding your lack of a mortgage would n't be of concern to the authorities.


Actually, I saw an experience recounted elsewhere where a couple who were just under the minimum amount for income/savings were able to provide a nota simple proving that they owned a house outright with no mortgage on it, which got their registration approved. It was a clerk in the extranjeros office, apparently, who requested the nota simple as the escritura wasn't considered sufficient.

Of course, this will be just one of the many examples of an individual in one local office (this was Torre del Mar) interpreting the rules in their own way.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Lynn, I quite agree with you. I reckon that each province, indeed each area does its own thing. I arrived on my own and hopped along to the comisaria on my second day and was told to show i had an income or a job. I then asked the ministry of pensions in Newcastle for a letter which never arrived but in the meantime I got a 3hours per week teaching job and the owner gave me a contract. So off I went and the civil servant didn't even look at the tiny amount, stamped it all, sent me to pay in the local bank and voila. And by the way I was told that I didn't need to have anything translated.
For my husband arriving we did need to show a recent copy of the marriage certificate cos he is outside of the EU. He showed how much his pension was and wasn't asked for any bank details.
It does seem to depend on the area and perhaps even who is the civil servant


----------



## akshulman (Apr 30, 2014)

*Just enough*

As a student or autonomous worker, proof of income is just enough to live off of for the time frame for which you are applying. This amount depends on the city you're moving to - cost of living varies depending on where in Spain you are. Hope this helps!


----------

